# enniskillen shopping



## kim (21 Nov 2009)

Hi

I want to go shopping in Enniskillen, what shops do they have up there? and do they have any good toy shops.

thanks


----------



## tiger (22 Nov 2009)

From a brief visit there a few weeks ago, you have ASDA, Tesco, 
Ernseside shopping centre
https://www.discovernorthernireland.com/Erneside-Shopping-Centre-Enniskillen-P2084
and some shops on the high street.
Don't remember seeing any toy shops.


----------



## minkydog (23 Nov 2009)

we were up in August not great savings then, I would only go if i was going to Enniskillen anyhow - we went for a long weekend break and it was beautiful but I would have been disappointed if I just went to save money on shopping.


----------



## leex (23 Nov 2009)

Argos much cheaper than here for most items.

Asda on average you will save 1/3. They have 3 for UKP10 offers on some wines that generally cost over double in Dunnes/Tesco.


----------



## argentina (23 Nov 2009)

There is a Toymaster and a Toyland.  the Toyland is on the Sligo road and the Toymaster is close to the Erneside Shopping center.  Yea they are a bit cheaper but not worth the time it takes.  I was there a few weeks ago having spent the weekend in Donegal, I was shocked by the number of Southern Reg cars in the car park in Asda, 
There has to be more to life then spending the day going up North just to save a few quid.  I wouldn't bother going up again; only if I was passing through anyway.


----------

